# Intense M29



## Downhiller2001 (16. Januar 2020)

Hallo, zusammen
da ich noch nirgends diese Thema Gefunden hab wollte ich mal fragen ob wer Infos hat ab wann man wieder ein Intense M29 kaufen kann, bzw. ab wann es wieder verfügbar ist?


----------



## stecko (17. Januar 2020)

Gute Frage 
Ich würde einfach ne Mail an Intense Europa schicken. Sind normal sehr schnell beim Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Corn (7. April 2020)

Downhiller2001 schrieb:


> Hallo, zusammen
> da ich noch nirgends diese Thema Gefunden hab wollte ich mal fragen ob wer Infos hat ab wann man wieder ein Intense M29 kaufen kann, bzw. ab wann es wieder verfügbar ist?



Intense M29

Die Bikes sind wieder bestellbar, aber dank Gwin ist das M29 mal nen glatten 1000er teurer geworden  Wo ist denn der Vorteil ggü. dem Handel wenn der Preis wieder gleich ist bei Direktvertrieb? Nen Tues Pro Race mit nahezu  gleicher Ausstattung für 2.500€ weniger ist ne Ansage!


----------



## Pres_Skroob (16. November 2020)

Hat jemand sich mittlerweile ein M29 gegönnt?
Für 2021 scheint es ja wieder etwas günstiger geworden zu sein. 
Insgeheim hoffe ich ja auf ein baldiges M... in Alu😀


----------



## Bikerhasi (22. Oktober 2022)

Habe meines vor circa 2 Wochen bestellt


----------



## Bikerhasi (2. Dezember 2022)

Da ist der Hobel, komplett mit RideWrap abgeklebt (hat natürlich nicht alles gepasst wie es sollte). Sonst nur zusammengesteckt, muss alles noch eingestellt und festgezogen werden. Pedale kommen von E*Thirteen drauf 👍🏻


----------



## Pres_Skroob (2. Dezember 2022)

Echt schickes Gerät👍🏻👍🏻
Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, wurde zwischendurch auch wieder an der Preisschraube gedreht 🤔


----------



## Bikerhasi (3. Dezember 2022)

Pres_Skroob schrieb:


> Echt schickes Gerät👍🏻👍🏻
> Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, wurde zwischendurch auch wieder an der Preisschraube gedreht 🤔


Puh das weiß ich Garnichz genau, wollte mir eigentlich lange ein Prime holen und bin erst kurzfristig aufs Intense als nächstes Rad gewechselt. So wie es da steht hat es 6500,- gekostet 👍🏻


----------

